# Animals for each type and why



## anonymoustiger (Jan 3, 2017)

I'll start. Owls give me a strong INFJ vibe. Wise stereotype, plus I imagine INFJs (from the ones I know) are more likely to be "night owls" than "early birds." Others?


----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

Te doms gets Lion


----------



## tinyheart (Jun 17, 2016)

I read somewhere than INFPs are turtles. Would make sense. We take out time often and are sensitive (hence the shell.

My INTJ bro is a wolf, so Idk about other INTJs.

ESFJ is an elephant because loving and caring but big presence.

ESTJ reminds me of a bear.

ISFJs are like dogs. I think we're accustomed to comparing people to dogs as an insult, but why? They are man's loyal companion and unique in that area above all other creatures.


----------



## Kajada (Nov 19, 2016)

Shameless stereotypes. This was so much fun.  I may have gone overboard a little, oops.

ENFJ - Wolf
Wolves are always social animals. The "lone wolf" idea is inaccurate; no wolf prefers to live alone, if one leaves a pack or loses a pack its number one goal is to find a mate, establish territory and have pups so it has a new pack. For a human wolf, empathetic, highly attuned to others and able to see their use or potential. Encourage group growth, insightful and loyal. Can manage alone but don't like to and always seeking connections that are meaningful.

ISTJ - Groundhog
Industrious. Good workers. Adaptable. They have a loving, caring side but it's not easily shown (Fun fact: Groundhogs live alone, but males will visit the territories of each female after she has given birth and check up on the family). Meticulous. Usually stick to themselves and live fairly domestic lives. A common sight and despite their work ethic enjoy leisure time. 

ESTJ - European Badger 
Boisterous, hard working earthy types. Very opinionated, get things done. Surprisingly habitual despite being quite adaptable. Social, tolerant so long as their space is respected. Tough and sensible. Tend to be less social under unstable conditions or where resources are lacking. Playful. You want to hug them but they won't let you. 

ESTP - Weasel
Charming, high energy, opinionated, know how to act wild and crazy. They enjoy being the center of attention right up until they bite you in the neck. Crafty, very intelligent, always on the go. Don't plan much, they just do whatever whenever. Likely to hear them before you see them.

ISFJ - Rock pigeon / Dove
Gentle. Family oriented and inclined to act with a mindfulness of others. Not known for being violent or aggressive. They're everywhere, you can't get rid of them.  

INTP - Mantis Shrimp
Spend most of their time tucked away in burrows. They hate to be observed. Exceptional predators that have short, powerful claws that can split open thumbs or break out of glass aquariums. They also have one of the most elaborate vision systems of any living creature...they see into your soul and they don't approve. Enjoy ritualistic fighting and are sometimes monogamous. 

INFJ - Barn Owl
Agree with Owl, given their sensitive hearing, excellent vision and ability to glide so effortlessly through their environments. Monogamous species especially. Devoted and caring and hardly ever seen. I decided to go with Barn Owl, since they're particularly beautiful examples.

ESFP - Golden Retriever
Exuberant, happy, flexible, lovers of people and action-oriented. Very difficult not to like, usually have big hearts and are surprisingly tuned in to others. Spontaneous, down for anything and everything you are.

ENFP - Domestic Rat
Visionary, warm, caring and complex. Can be affirmation-seeking, mindful of the greater good. Equally intelligent and empathetic. Quick to notice patterns, differences. Adaptable, expressive and good company. Need constant new ideas to chew on. Can be hard to litter train, though.

ENTP - Killer Whale
Resourceful, analytical, group-oriented and socially intelligent. Always on the move to see new sights and explore their environment. Complex in their behaviors. Will play with you before they kill you. They don't do well being boxed in and forced to perform. 

ENTJ - Meerkat
Group-oriented, forceful, frank and analytical. Like to be in charge, dominating and can be terrifying in large numbers. They like structure and organization and are ruthless when it comes to destroying their foes. They tend to be very cute, however. Nathan Lane is a famous example.

ESFJ - Bluestreak Cleaner Wrasse
Found singly, in pairs or in groups. They are used to cleaning up others' messes and live to care for others in some way. Bigger, scarier personalities will tolerate their attention for the benefit of their special skill sets. They are very serious and hard workers, highly loyal and must be fed in small, frequent increments as too much information overload can stress them. Others may try to imitate them but they are by far the prettiest helpers.

ISTP - Wolverine
Intelligent, action-oriented and driven to understand things in their environment. May not notice how their actions affect others and can be intimidating when their ire is raised. Logical but stubborn and determined to see things through. They have a rugged detachment to them but are surprisingly playful and very misunderstood. Generally form lifelong commitments but still like the freedom and room to be themselves.

INFP - Eastern Whip-poor-will
Commonly heard but seldom seen and great at camouflage. Have excellent vision that enables them to flutter out and capture intriguing ideas that pass by at a moment's notice. Seldom fly too high and don't like putting themselves at risk. They don't fight over territory; their weapon is their words. They're a bit lazy, though, as they don't build a nest. Don't put all your eggs in one basket? The INFP asks, "What basket?" They are the inspiration of poets, songwriters and authors and have been since pen first touched paper. 

ISFP - South African Crested Porcupine
Don't care what others think of them. Have a distinct style or look that's all their own. Slow moving but can get a lot done when they really want to. Very loyal. Don't let anyone get closer than they want them to and don't throw barbs at others but know how to stick it to their enemies...they have soft, vulnerable centers, however. May have tastes or interest which are unusual or even unfathomable to outsiders. Flexible and may see the use or connections in things that others do not.

INTJ - Osprey
Uniquely developed to dive into depths their peers cannot, with a highly specialized vision that enables them to identify ideas worth breaking down. Also capable of getting a grip on things in a unique way. Loyal, hard-working, with a piercing and intimidating gaze. Not as maneuverable as others generally speaking but still highly successful at what they put their powerful minds to. Usually loners, but when joined with another in a common goal are surprisingly dedicated partners.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

I would be a wiggly fish, :numbness: wiggle!


----------



## JayShambles (Aug 9, 2016)

Kajada said:


> Shameless stereotypes. This was so much fun.  I may have gone overboard a little, oops.
> 
> ENFJ - Wolf
> Wolves are always social animals. The "lone wolf" idea is inaccurate; no wolf prefers to live alone, if one leaves a pack or loses a pack its number one goal is to find a mate, establish territory and have pups so it has a new pack. For a human wolf, empathetic, highly attuned to others and able to see their use or potential. Encourage group growth, insightful and loyal. Can manage alone but don't like to and always seeking connections that are meaningful.
> ...


Did you write this all up? You should be ashamed of yourself for fitting the ENFP with a domestic rat. 0/10


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

INTJ - The octopus

INTP - The owl

ENTJ - The Lion

ENTP - The parrot

INFJ - The horse

INFP - The seahorse

ENFJ - The dog

ENFP - The dolphin

ISTJ - The beaver

ISFJ - The kangaroo

ESTJ - The bee

ESFJ - The elephant

ISTP - The cat

ISFP - The bear

ESTP - The bat

ESFP - The otter


----------



## Kajada (Nov 19, 2016)

@JayShambles I _adore_ domestic rats! Are you kidding? They're amazing animals, as sweet and easy to train as dogs, very loving, one of the best pets ever. The only bad thing about them is they don't live long enough  But yes, I did write it all myself. I absolutely love animals, I get a kick out of stuff like this.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Kajada said:


> @JayShambles I _adore_ domestic rats! Are you kidding? They're amazing animals, as sweet and easy to train as dogs, very loving, one of the best pets ever. The only bad thing about them is they don't live long enough  But yes, I did write it all myself. I absolutely love animals, I get a kick out of stuff like this.


I honestly wanted to be a fish, not because you said whale... hmmm coincidence?


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

JayShambles said:


> Did you write this all up? You should be ashamed of yourself for fitting the ENFP with a domestic rat. 0/10


----------



## Kajada (Nov 19, 2016)

Flaming Bassoon said:


>


Ratatouille love! <3 <3 <3


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Made a thread similar to this for the enneagram a while back: http://personalitycafe.com/enneagram-personality-theory-forum/905210-enneagram-animal-symbols.html

Would be interesting to compare notes!


----------



## Kajada (Nov 19, 2016)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Made a thread similar to this for the enneagram a while back: http://personalitycafe.com/enneagram-personality-theory-forum/905210-enneagram-animal-symbols.html
> 
> Would be interesting to compare notes!


Would love to do that when I have time  Nice list. n.n


----------



## anonymoustiger (Jan 3, 2017)

ENFP - Domestic Rat
Visionary, warm, caring and complex. Can be affirmation-seeking, mindful of the greater good. Equally intelligent and empathetic. Quick to notice patterns, differences. Adaptable, expressive and good company. Need constant new ideas to chew on. Can be hard to litter train, though.

Half of me wants to say screw you for comparing ENFPs to rats, but this is a damn good justification haha. Great descriptions for all your choices


----------



## anonymoustiger (Jan 3, 2017)

General theme I'm seeing is that EXTJ = Lion


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Had a quick search and found some pre-made ones...


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Buzzfeed did their own list too...
https://www.buzzfeed.com/summeranne...onality-type?utm_term=.gsrrlgQlmO#.trOnzw5zrd

And one more poster chart...


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm wondering why the octopus. 


Why?


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## bremen (Apr 25, 2016)

beth x said:


> I'm wondering why the octopus.
> 
> 
> Why?


I just searched some input as to why people say that because I was curious too.



> think the perfect animal would be the octopus. If you simply go by appearance, it looks like what you would expect a mastermind to look like. Further...
> 
> In Bradbury's Fahrenheit 451, there is an INTJ, named Faber, who directs the protagonist. He really shows what it is to be an INTJ (If you read the story, then you know what I'm talking about). He avoids rushing in but rather chooses to help from an area of safety where he can use his knowledge to guide the main character. I feel the Octopus parallels this. It is soft and squishy. It avoids getting into the fray. It works from behind the scenes, putting its tentacles out to gather information rather than getting messy. It also has its ink, a backup plan if things don't go its away. It can also crawl into very small spaces to get its prey with its powerful suction cups.
> 
> Thus, it is efficient, an excellent planner, and has a great mind. I think it perfectly characterizes us, the INTJs.





> Octopus smart, doesnot rush, and uses the tentacles to do the work for him.





> Octopus... cunning, clever, problem solver, lives in solitude, adaptive camouflage.


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

Soft and squishy... lololol


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

ColdNobility said:


> I just searched some input as to why people say that because I was curious too.


Interesting.

Even though I really don't like that label "mastermind" I suppose it does give off the idea of what an INTJ would be like with the cunning, problem solving, solitude and camouflage aspects but.... 

I feel like INTJs are more sharper and in the fray (I read the stream of conscious thread) whether they want to be or not.



Also I might add my own to the mix. For giggles.


The thylacine, for a couple of reasons (and change my mind later probably). People are always asking where are the thylacines? Are they extinct? Where do they hang out? I think I saw one down the road. They exist mostly in people's imaginations. 

Nobody really knows what they were like in their behaviour as there are differing accounts. They were shy but curious, weird gaited, and unusual, camouflaged and interesting upon further inspection. But at the same time they are seen as the first account in the link where they are thought to be a little bit on the dumb side.

The Thylacine Museum - Biology: Behaviour (page 1)


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

We should compare the different charts and lists and see if there is a common trend...


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Someone's made a thread on this before - just found out: http://personalitycafe.com/myers-briggs-forum/128969-animals-mbti.html

Also, more lists...

Understanding the Myers Briggs Type Indicator: Myers Briggs Personality Types as Animals
https://www.bustle.com/articles/186...ou-are-based-on-your-myers-briggs-personality
Myers Briggs (MBTI) Spirit Animals
https://zombiesruineverything.com/2015/04/11/mbti-animals/


----------



## TheDarknessInTheSnow (May 28, 2016)

Kajada said:


> INTP - Mantis Shrimp
> Spend most of their time tucked away in burrows. They hate to be observed. Exceptional predators that have short, powerful claws that can split open thumbs or break out of glass aquariums. They also have one of the most elaborate vision systems of any living creature...they see into your soul and they don't approve. Enjoy ritualistic fighting and are sometimes monogamous.


Enjoyed reading it but I feel it was based more on your perspective than reality to be honest. Like for INTP... seriously? INTPs and ritualistic fighting? And predators? They're so polite and open


----------



## TheDarknessInTheSnow (May 28, 2016)

This is from my perspective as a dom Si user (I get the same sensation looking at these animals as when I interact with these types... more or less LOL). I'm *trying* to be unbiased though.

ISFJ- Dolphin
ISFP- Sea turtle 
ISTJ- Turtle 
ISTP- Lizard
INFJ- White owl 
INFP- Dove 
INTJ- Jellyfish 
INTP- Monkey
ESFJ- White horse 
ESFP- Zebra 
ESTJ- Tiger
ESTP- Lion 
ENFJ- Cheetah 
ENFP- Kangaroo 
ENTJ- Gorilla 
ENTP- Parrot


----------



## anonymoustiger (Jan 3, 2017)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Had a quick search and found some pre-made ones...


I was aware of these but I wanted to see people's original answers


----------



## Happy29 (Jul 31, 2016)

Well, i learned what a bluestreak cleaner wrasse is! They actually are pretty, so even though eating dead skin and parasites makes me a little nauseous, I like it! I never went through that horse-loving phase, so I get sick of seeing ESFJs compared to horses. Especially when the ESFPs get penguins and golden retrievers!


----------



## Kajada (Nov 19, 2016)

TheDarknessInTheSnow said:


> Enjoyed reading it but I feel it was based more on your perspective than reality to be honest. Like for INTP... seriously? INTPs and ritualistic fighting? And predators? They're so polite and open


All of these were a bit tongue in cheek lol. Hence why the stereotypes disclaimer  But I actually think mantis shrimp are insanely cool creatures, I had a friend growing up that wanted to be a marine biologist who first told me about them. I'm not at all trying to diss on INTPs, although most of them do intimidate me  

@Happy29 So glad you enjoyed seeing something different! I tried to go for unique but apparently a couple of mine inspired others, too (Wolf for ENFJ, Hawk for INTJ, I think maybe one more). I may go back and list a couple of alternatives for each later.


----------



## anonymoustiger (Jan 3, 2017)

He's a Superhero! said:


> We should compare the different charts and lists and see if there is a common trend...


ENTJs tend to be lions, ISFJs tend to be dogs, ENFJs tend to be wolves, ENTPs tend to be foxes (well duh), and INFJs tend to be owls


----------



## Kajada (Nov 19, 2016)

anonymoustiger said:


> ENTJs tend to be lions, ISFJs tend to be dogs, ENFJs tend to be wolves, ENTPs tend to be foxes (well duh), and INFJs tend to be owls


ISFPs tend to be cats.


----------



## anonymoustiger (Jan 3, 2017)

Kajada said:


> anonymoustiger said:
> 
> 
> > ENTJs tend to be lions, ISFJs tend to be dogs, ENFJs tend to be wolves, ENTPs tend to be foxes (well duh), and INFJs tend to be owls
> ...


True


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

I just want to be a tiger, ok.


----------



## anonymoustiger (Jan 3, 2017)

neko said:


> I just want to be a tiger, ok.


You're in luck, Te Doms tend to be big ass cats


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

anonymoustiger said:


> ISFJs tend to be dogs


The pattern I've noticed is ISFJ's often being deer.


----------



## Kajada (Nov 19, 2016)

He's a Superhero! said:


> The pattern I've noticed is ISFJ's often being deer.


I've noticed that trend, too.


----------



## darkmatter (Jul 18, 2016)

I tell my INFP boyfriend that he reminds me of a sloth. He seems to move in slow-mo, which is really funny. I'm always rushing around and trying to do things really fast, while he can take an hour to do a two minute project.


----------



## anonymoustiger (Jan 3, 2017)

darkmatter said:


> I tell my INFP boyfriend that he reminds me of a sloth. He seems to move in slow-mo, which is really funny. I'm always rushing around and trying to do things really fast, while he can take an hour to do a two minute project.


I knew a really slow INTP. You think that might be some kind of Ni/Se v.s. Ne/Si thing? I've noticed INTJs describe themselves as impatient often, like even when they have no obligation at the moment they feel the pressure to get shit done


----------



## kinkaid (Jan 26, 2016)

INTJ - Octopus.


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

ESTPPeacock, Cheetah
ESTJHippo, German Shepherd
ISTPCat, Badger
ISTJBeaver, Bee
ESFPParadise Bird, Seal
ESFJHorse, Retriever
ISFPButterfly, Sloth
ISFJDeer, Duck
ENTPParrot, Chimpanzee
ENTJOrca, Lion
INTPOwl, Panther
INTJOctopus, Eagle
ENFPDolphin, Orang Utan
ENFJElephant, Wolf
INFPHumpback Whale, Koala
INFJRed Panda, Lynx


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I will come back and add on everyone. 

Of the estp suggestions I accept EAGLE. Yes, I do take what I want, I am very wild, fast, and fierce, but also protective of anyone I love. Not a weasel that seems way more trollish imo, I am not a lion that lays around waiting for everyone to bring them shit and just stick out their main. And although I do peacock and I get the reference its a hell of a lot more subtle than for starters most ENTP, ENFP, or the obvious answer there ESFP people I know. I am the more subtle pea cocker kind. No if I am a bird aside from eagle, its not peacock, I am a flamingo, camouflage but bold, and underestimated do not fuck with them.


----------



## HGy (Jul 3, 2016)

ENTP - Raccoon
INFJ - Dark Horse
ESTJ - Lion
ESTP - Peacock or Python
INTP - Owl
ENFP - Ferret 
ISFJ - Gazelle
INTJ - Hawk
ISFP - Sloth 
ENTJ - Shark


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Me:


----------



## YourMomIsABlueWhaleXXL (Jan 13, 2017)

Me: Scolopendra Gigantea.


----------



## HGy (Jul 3, 2016)

Someone explain why INTJ are octopus


----------



## titanII (Jan 11, 2017)

Not sure why no one has mentioned that INFJs are like unicorns...


----------



## YourMomIsABlueWhaleXXL (Jan 13, 2017)

HGy said:


> Someone explain why INTJ are octopus


Intuitive, intelligent, self-confident. The octopus is self-confident enough to get out of the jar and knows how to do it.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

YourMomIsABlueWhaleXXL said:


> Me: Scolopendra Gigantea.


mmm, creepy.


----------



## anonymoustiger (Jan 3, 2017)

YourMomIsABlueWhaleXXL said:


> Intuitive, intelligent, self-confident. The octopus is self-confident enough to get out of the jar and knows how to do it.


I actually really love octopus as INTJ


----------



## darkmatter (Jul 18, 2016)

anonymoustiger said:


> I knew a really slow INTP. You think that might be some kind of Ni/Se v.s. Ne/Si thing? I've noticed INTJs describe themselves as impatient often, like even when they have no obligation at the moment they feel the pressure to get shit done


That's me, I'm really impatient. I just like to get things done fast and efficient. When I see someone doing something slow, it's very annoying to me. My boyfriend has to remind me to take a chill pill. I always assumed it was because of my aux Te, but the Ni/Se thing does make sense. I do know Si can be very slow and methodical.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

anonymoustiger said:


> I actually really love octopus as INTJ


I'm not sure why anyone would be offended by the octopus being an animal symbol...they are very cool.


----------



## anonymoustiger (Jan 3, 2017)

darkmatter said:


> That's me, I'm really impatient. I just like to get things done fast and efficient. When I see someone doing something slow, it's very annoying to me. My boyfriend has to remind me to take a chill pill. I always assumed it was because of my aux Te, but the Ni/Se thing does make sense. I do know Si can be very slow and methodical.


ISTJs are slow kinda', so I think it's more Se. Also ESXPs are impatient as fuck. It could have to do with Si, but I have no actual research to back this up lol


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

HGy said:


> Someone explain why INTJ are octopus


Reclusive, pensive, kind has a sour demeanor, very intelligent, uses tactical problem solving skills for results. It just works, trust me.


----------



## darkmatter (Jul 18, 2016)

anonymoustiger said:


> ISTJs are slow kinda', so I think it's more Se. Also ESXPs are impatient as fuck. It could have to do with Si, but I have no actual research to back this up lol


I think any introverted function can be slow. The slowest people I know are definitely INFPs and INTPs. Their leisureliness knows no bounds. Agreed on the ESXP thing. I once dated an ESFP who got impatient if I didn't text him back right away and would say, "hello, are you there?" So annoying.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Also, I don't understand dogs being typed as FPs. They are the very embodiment of Fe. Super dependent on humans, constantly looking for their affirmation, they even seem to feel when the emotional atmosphere is ''off''. 

I type them as ENFJs because they have great Se what with their physical prowess, love of outdoors and all.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Stevester said:


> Also, I don't understand dogs being typed as FPs.


 I suppose because dogs = loyal, Fi = loyal, (Fe = disloyal?)


----------



## anonymoustiger (Jan 3, 2017)

DOGSOUP said:


> I suppose because dogs = loyal, Fi = loyal, (Fe = disloyal?)


Fe is definitely more loyal than Fi, imo. Fe expects reciprocation, Fi is like "I'll do it when I feel like it, Jesus mom, it's not a phase"


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Loyalty is both Fi and Fe but for different reasons. Fi is loyal because it feels like it for whatever complex emotional rationale behind it. Fe is loyal because it sees it as a mutual understanding. 

But then all functions have their spin on loyalty. Si is extremely loyal because it likes comfort and repeating the same things. Te and Ti can be loyal because ''it works'' and so on....


----------



## warxzawa (Aug 19, 2016)

i'm an entp and i feel personally attacked by this thread lol


----------



## kinkaid (Jan 26, 2016)

YourMomIsABlueWhaleXXL said:


> Intuitive, intelligent, self-confident. The octopus is self-confident enough to get out of the jar and knows how to do it.


The interesting bit is they didn't know how to do it. Jars aren't of Octopuses world. They just decided they were done waiting and did something a lot humans can't. That is pretty mind blowing. The screw jar is way more complicated than an invertebrate should be able to solve. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Octopus#Intelligence


----------



## malignantmongrel (Jan 20, 2017)

parrot for ENTP


----------



## Kajada (Nov 19, 2016)

Been promising I would return to this for a few days and I finally have. This is my original list, with animal alternatives. There are a scattering of jokes in my descriptions; of course they shouldn't be taken too seriously! If you still aren't sure why I chose a particular animal, just ask and I'll be happy to expand on it.  I thought about writing up new descriptions for each one, but that was a lot for me. XD I'm happy to clarify individual ones, at any rate. I think a couple of them may have already been suggested for certain types or may be repeats from popular memes; where that is the case, I just happened to agree with those specific animals as being great representations of their type. None of these suggestions are meant to be negative or insulting regarding their type, jokes aside; many of them are animals I've personally researched in the past and I am fond of them all. Even the creepy crawlers. 

ENFJ - Wolf

Wolves are always social animals. The "lone wolf" idea is inaccurate; no wolf prefers to live alone, if one leaves a pack or loses a pack its number one goal is to find a mate, establish territory and have pups so it has a new pack. For a human wolf, empathetic, highly attuned to others and able to see their use or potential. Encourage group growth, insightful and loyal. Can manage alone but don't like to and always seeking connections that are meaningful.

Alternatives: African elephant, Emperor penguin

ISTJ - Groundhog

Industrious. Good workers. Adaptable. They have a loving, caring side but it's not easily shown (Fun fact: Groundhogs live alone, but males will visit the territories of each female after she has given birth and check up on the family). Meticulous. Usually stick to themselves and live fairly domestic lives. A common sight and despite their work ethic enjoy leisure time.

Alternatives: Red-tailed hawk, American pika

ESTJ - European Badger

Boisterous, hard working earthy types. Very opinionated, get things done. Surprisingly habitual despite being quite adaptable. Social, tolerant so long as their space is respected. Tough and sensible. Tend to be less social under unstable conditions or where resources are lacking. Playful. You want to hug them but they won't let you. 

Alternatives: Common warthog, American beaver

ESTP - Weasel

Charming, high energy, opinionated, know how to act wild and crazy. They enjoy being the center of attention right up until they bite you in the neck. Crafty, very intelligent, always on the go. Don't plan much, they just do whatever whenever. Likely to hear them before you see them.

Alternatives: Spotted hyena, Peacock

ISFJ - Rock pigeon / Dove

Gentle. Family oriented and inclined to act with a mindfulness of others. Not known for being violent or aggressive. They're everywhere, you can't get rid of them. 

Alternatives: Lesser bushbaby, Klipspringer

INTP - Mantis Shrimp

Spend most of their time tucked away in burrows. They hate to be observed. Exceptional predators that have short, powerful claws that can split open thumbs or break out of glass aquariums. They also have one of the most elaborate vision systems of any living creature...they see into your soul and they don't approve. Enjoy ritualistic fighting and are sometimes monogamous.

Alternatives: Canadian lynx, Sable

INFJ - Barn Owl

Agree with Owl, given their sensitive hearing, excellent vision and ability to glide so effortlessly through their environments. Monogamous species especially. Devoted and caring and hardly ever seen. I decided to go with Barn Owl, since they're particularly beautiful examples.

Alternatives: Giant panda, Platypus

ESFP - Golden Retriever

Exuberant, happy, flexible, lovers of people and action-oriented. Very difficult not to like, usually have big hearts and are surprisingly tuned in to others. Spontaneous, down for anything and everything you are.

Alternatives: Domestic ferret, North American river otter

ENFP - Domestic Rat

Visionary, warm, caring and complex. Can be affirmation-seeking, mindful of the greater good. Equally intelligent and empathetic. Quick to notice patterns, differences. Adaptable, expressive and good company. Need constant new ideas to chew on. Can be hard to litter train, though.

Alternatives: Sea gull, Banded mongoose

ENTP - Killer Whale

Resourceful, analytical, group-oriented and socially intelligent. Always on the move to see new sights and explore their environment. Complex in their behaviors. Will play with you before they kill you. They don't do well being boxed in and forced to perform.

Alternatives: Dingo, Ostrich

ENTJ - Meerkat

Group-oriented, forceful, frank and analytical. Like to be in charge, dominating and can be terrifying in large numbers. They like structure and organization and are ruthless when it comes to destroying their foes. They tend to be very cute, however. Nathan Lane is a famous example.

Alternatives: African lion, Walrus

ESFJ - Bluestreak Cleaner Wrasse

Found singly, in pairs or in groups. They are used to cleaning up others' messes and live to care for others in some way. Bigger, scarier personalities will tolerate their attention for the benefit of their special skill sets. They are very serious and hard workers, highly loyal and must be fed in small, frequent increments as too much information overload can stress them. Others may try to imitate them but they are by far the prettiest helpers.

Alternatives: European rabbit, Vampire bat

ISTP - Wolverine

Intelligent, action-oriented and driven to understand things in their environment. May not notice how their actions affect others and can be intimidating when their ire is raised. Logical but stubborn and determined to see things through. They have a rugged detachment to them but are surprisingly playful and very misunderstood. Generally form lifelong commitments but still like the freedom and room to be themselves.

Alternatives: Aardwolf, Grizzly bear

INFP - Eastern Whip-poor-will

Commonly heard but seldom seen and great at camouflage. Have excellent vision that enables them to flutter out and capture intriguing ideas that pass by at a moment's notice. Seldom fly too high and don't like putting themselves at risk. They don't fight over territory; their weapon is their words. They're a bit lazy, though, as they don't build a nest. Don't put all your eggs in one basket? The INFP asks, "What basket?" They are the inspiration of poets, songwriters and authors and have been since pen first touched paper.

Alternatives: Maned wolf, South African hedgehog

ISFP - South African Crested Porcupine

Don't care what others think of them. Have a distinct style or look that's all their own. Slow moving but can get a lot done when they really want to. Very loyal. Don't let anyone get closer than they want them to and don't throw barbs at others but know how to stick it to their enemies...they have soft, vulnerable centers, however. May have tastes or interest which are unusual or even unfathomable to outsiders. Flexible and may see the use or connections in things that others do not.

Alternatives: African civet, Resplendant quetzal

INTJ - Osprey
Uniquely developed to dive into depths their peers cannot, with a highly specialized vision that enables them to identify ideas worth breaking down. Also capable of getting a grip on things in a unique way. Loyal, hard-working, with a piercing and intimidating gaze. Not as maneuverable as others generally speaking but still highly successful at what they put their powerful minds to. Usually loners, but when joined with another in a common goal are surprisingly dedicated partners.

Alternatives: Caracal, Wolf spider


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Kajada said:


> INTP - Mantis Shrimp
> 
> Spend most of their time tucked away in burrows. They hate to be observed. Exceptional predators that have short, powerful claws that can split open thumbs or break out of glass aquariums. They also have one of the most elaborate vision systems of any living creature...they see into your soul and they don't approve. Enjoy ritualistic fighting and are sometimes monogamous.
> 
> Alternatives: Canadian lynx, Sable


That sounds just like one of my siblings, who is an INTP (he hates typology tho, so best not let him know).

What about the Snow Leopard for this type? Seems to have the INTP traits. I'm concerned that most people won't want to be a shrimp, but a leopard would be well received I think.


----------



## Kajada (Nov 19, 2016)

@He's a Superhero! I think any big cat which is used to a rugged environment would work. Snow leopard, cougar and Siberian tiger would all be good alternatives IMO.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Kajada said:


> @*He's a Superhero!* I think any big cat which is used to a rugged environment would work. Snow leopard, cougar and Siberian tiger would all be good alternatives IMO.


Hmm...Not sold with that. Each big cat is very different in their behavior, but there does seem to be a list of big cats that would work well for INTP. Snow Leopard feels more iconic than a lot of them - as does the cougar and Siberian tiger, but I think Snow Leopard makes for a better match for INTP in particular.


----------



## Happy29 (Jul 31, 2016)

I like being the prettiest helper! Although rabbits work well too, especially since everyone knows them and they are known for being parents! :wink: Vampire bats give me the creeps, and I'm not sure who they help, so I'm not seeing it. [insert joke about ESFJs sucking the life out of someone here :smile:]


----------



## Kajada (Nov 19, 2016)

Happy29 said:


> I like being the prettiest helper! Although rabbits work well too, especially since everyone knows them and they are known for being parents! :wink: Vampire bats give me the creeps, and I'm not sure who they help, so I'm not seeing it. [insert joke about ESFJs sucking the life out of someone here :smile:]


I thought somebody would eventually wonder about that one.  Vampire bats are actually among the most altruistic social animals, or the females and young are. They will self-groom but grooming other bats is the preferred method. They will share meals with each other, though I'll spare you the details of that lol. They hunt in groups and associate very closely with one another. The young never display aggressive behavior with other bats and have a curious bowing gesture they will do to appease another individual they've offended. Aunts, sisters, etc will share mothering duties with one another and in general they are just very loving little animals. Their preferred meals may be icky but they're actually quite sweet. They obviously have a reputation as being a pest because they are a prominent rabies carrier and their more caring side often not well understood by others. In a way you could say even when they're feeding they're very gentle, as the animal often never even feels the bite or notices it's feeding something. I happen to think their tiny faces are adorable, but I'm weird like that.


----------



## Happy29 (Jul 31, 2016)

Kajada said:


> I thought somebody would eventually wonder about that one.  Vampire bats are actually among the most altruistic social animals, or the females and young are. They will self-groom but grooming other bats is the preferred method. They will share meals with each other, though I'll spare you the details of that lol. They hunt in groups and associate very closely with one another. The young never display aggressive behavior with other bats and have a curious bowing gesture they will do to appease another individual they've offended. Aunts, sisters, etc will share mothering duties with one another and in general they are just very loving little animals. Their preferred meals may be icky but they're actually quite sweet. They obviously have a reputation as being a pest because they are a prominent rabies carrier and their more caring side often not well understood by others. In a way you could say even when they're feeding they're very gentle, as the animal often never even feels the bite or notices it's feeding something. I happen to think their tiny faces are adorable, but I'm weird like that.


Well, who knew? Thank you for not telling me how they share meals, though! And hey, ESFJs sometimes have a reputation for being pests too, so I guess it works. :smile:


----------



## Ozymandias116 (Nov 24, 2016)

@Kajada

You got a lot of nice suggestions for ENTJ-animals in this thread and then you choose the walrus? Apparently you like to live on the edge, however let's embrace the walrus when you so kindly suggested it. 








Although I must say I get more of an ExTJ-vibe from a walrus rather than ENTJ specifically.


----------



## Kajada (Nov 19, 2016)

Ozymandias116 said:


> @Kajada
> 
> You got a lot of nice suggestions for ENTJ-animals in this thread and then you choose the walrus? Apparently you like to live on the edge, however let's embrace the walrus when you so kindly suggested it.
> 
> ...


"The time has come," the Walrus said,
"To talk of many things:
Of shoes--and ships--and sealing-wax--
Of cabbages--and kings--
And why the sea is boiling hot--
And whether pigs have wings." - Lewis Carroll

I chose Walrus as one of the animals because like meerkats and lions, these are very blustery, confident and powerful animals within their element. They have no trouble asserting themselves and there are only two predators that dare make the attempt (polar bears and orcas). And the walrus can defend against both. On land they can move faster than a grown man when they want to. So a walrus would be a dominating and formidable kind of person who doesn't back down. They aren't going to care much for the feelings of others; they are competitive and solely concerned with the bottom line. I see them as ENTJ over ESTJ for a couple of reasons, the first being migration. Walruses are navigators and move where the ice is during change of seasons, something I associate with strong Ni (since they know roughly where to go). Second, they have very poor eyesight and make up for it with extremely sensitive whiskers. They feed by muzzling around the ocean floor, using the signals they get from their whiskers to find food and identify objects. They close their inner ears when underwater and this means they only hear through their outer ear through the tissue. I see them as more Se than Si, as well, just based on the vibe I get from them, but not near the top of their stack. Basically they're tough, efficient, do what they have to and don't take any guff from anyone. c:


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Kajada said:


> ISFJ - Rock pigeon / Dove
> 
> Gentle. Family oriented and inclined to act with a mindfulness of others. Not known for being violent or aggressive. They're everywhere, you can't get rid of them.
> 
> Alternatives: Lesser bushbaby, Klipspringer


You didn't put up a lot of information for the ISFJ, at least in comparison to the other types. I think the general consensus for ISFJ is deer, but interesting alternatives - could you go into more detail about why the lesser bushbaby and klipspringer?



Kajada said:


> ESFJ - Bluestreak Cleaner Wrasse
> 
> Found singly, in pairs or in groups. They are used to cleaning up others' messes and live to care for others in some way. Bigger, scarier personalities will tolerate their attention for the benefit of their special skill sets. They are very serious and hard workers, highly loyal and must be fed in small, frequent increments as too much information overload can stress them. Others may try to imitate them but they are by far the prettiest helpers.
> 
> Alternatives: European rabbit, Vampire bat


I don't know what to say exactly about this, but I am finding it entertaining!

Would be ideal to get input for these from XSFJ types...Actually I'd really like to know what sort of animals XSFJs think fit them the most?

(earlier in the thread...)

ISFJ member says:



TheDarknessInTheSnow said:


> This is from my perspective as a dom Si user (I get the same sensation looking at these animals as when I interact with these types... more or less LOL). I'm *trying* to be unbiased though.
> 
> *ISFJ- Dolphin*
> ISFP- Sea turtle
> ...


ESFJ member says:



Happy29 said:


> Well, i learned what a *bluestreak cleaner wrasse* is! They actually are pretty, so even though eating dead skin and parasites makes me a little nauseous,* I like it!* I never went through that horse-loving phase, so *I get sick of seeing ESFJs compared to horses*. Especially when the ESFPs get penguins and golden retrievers!


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

I want to get specific results from the types regarding their own type...

http://personalitycafe.com/sjs-temp...585-sjs-what-animal-represents-your-type.html
http://personalitycafe.com/sps-temp...593-sps-what-animal-represents-your-type.html
http://personalitycafe.com/nts-temp...601-nts-what-animal-represents-your-type.html
http://personalitycafe.com/nfs-temp...609-nfs-what-animal-represents-your-type.html


----------



## warxzawa (Aug 19, 2016)

what would a spider be? istj?


----------



## anonymoustiger (Jan 3, 2017)

warxzawa said:


> what would a spider be? istj?


I said earlier in this thread IXTP for spider


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Bump?


----------

